# Drying clothes when it is bucketing rain



## SarahMc (7 Aug 2008)

How are other people who do not have a dryer managing to get clothes dry at the moment?

In Winter, I dry clothes on a clothes horse in the hot press, but I don't have my heating on in Summer.

Are others going to the laundrette, or am I missing a trick here?


----------



## mct1 (7 Aug 2008)

I thought most hotpresses housed the hot water tank so they were warm all year round. Ours is anyway. We also use a clothes horse in one of our warmer rooms overnight and hang stuff out in between showers (if we're lucky it ends up drier)


----------



## Stapeler (7 Aug 2008)

I use a dehumidifier which works very well. End up with a few litres of water when it runs for a few hours.


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Aug 2008)

I bought a dryer as I got so sick of running in and out to the clothes line last year.  Thought I'd never buy one as I'd feel guilty at the "waste" of electricity, but last summer did me in.


----------



## Ducky (8 Aug 2008)

I dry mine on a clothes horse in one of my spare bedrooms but plan on buying a dryer in the winter to use as a backup incase I need drying done in a hurry.


----------



## Toby (8 Aug 2008)

clothes horse, hotpress, bannisters, chairs and dryer


----------



## builder ed (8 Aug 2008)

Another alternative which came up in this forum before... a covered line something like this

http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/19/22847819.html


----------



## truthseeker (8 Aug 2008)

I live in an apartment, no outdoor drying available anytime in the year, no hot press (there is a tank in a closet - but literally only an inch each side and above), so always just use clothes horse near radiator in spare room.


----------



## chris20051 (8 Aug 2008)

builder ed said:


> Another alternative which came up in this forum before... a covered line something like this
> 
> http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/19/22847819.html


 ahh very good or a simple solution which doesn't cost, if you have a big shed, put a clothes line in the shed from one end to the other hang the clothes in the shed, you could leave the door open a little bit to let the air circulate..


----------



## MsGinger (8 Aug 2008)

I just use a clothes horse all year round - near a radiator, but it's not on in summer, but clothes still seem to dry fairly quickly.  Use tumble dryer for sheets/duvets/towels.


----------



## cotton eye (8 Aug 2008)

I have a rotary line and I put the parasol through the centre which keeps the rain off the clothes and allows them to dry, works really well and means I get some use from the parasol coz I don't need it to shelter from the sun!!


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Aug 2008)

Stapeler said:


> I use a dehumidifier which works very well. End up with a few litres of water when it runs for a few hours.


 
Does that work?


----------



## lightup (8 Aug 2008)

cotton eye said:


> I have a rotary line and I put the parasol through the centre which keeps the rain off the clothes and allows them to dry, works really well and means I get some use from the parasol coz I don't need it to shelter from the sun!!


 
That is a great idea, I never would have thought of it myself.


----------



## Stapeler (9 Aug 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Does that work?



Yep, I think the dehumidifier is fantastic. Works well in a small room with a clothes horse.  There's also a "tent" option out there that you can put over dehumidifier and clothes horse, makes the whole lot look neat and more efficient. 
By hanging damp clothes on radiators to dry they give off condensation and can cause damp in a room. 
I also have a large greenhouse where we keep a clothes line. Works great in the winter when we're not growing anything.


----------



## eileen alana (9 Aug 2008)

cotton Eye said:


> i Have A Rotary Line And I Put The Parasol Through The Centre Which Keeps The Rain Off The Clothes And Allows Them To Dry, Works Really Well And Means I Get Some Use From The Parasol Coz I Don't Need It To Shelter From The Sun!!


:d


----------



## April Raine (9 Aug 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> I bought a dryer as I got so sick of running in and out to the clothes line last year. Thought I'd never buy one as I'd feel guilty at the "waste" of electricity, but last summer did me in.


Hi are they very hard on electricity?


----------



## BillK (9 Aug 2008)

Absolutely no help to you, but when I worked in Trinidad many houses were built on concrete columns so that the whole area was under cover. Generally when people could afford it they built the downstairs of the house after the first floor - always thought it was a great system!


----------



## April Raine (9 Aug 2008)

SarahMc said:


> In Winter, I dry clothes on a clothes horse in the hot press, but I don't have my heating on in Summer.


Would that not cause condensation or lots of steam in press?


----------



## Brianne (9 Aug 2008)

Clothes horse and in the past before I had a drier used to go to the local laundrette with sheets , towels and jeans. It was worth it and not that expensive.


----------



## PM1234 (9 Aug 2008)

Stapeler said:


> Yep, I think the dehumidifier is fantastic. Works well in a small room with a clothes horse.  There's also a "tent" option out there that you can put over dehumidifier and clothes horse, makes the whole lot look neat and more efficient.  .



I tried google to see the cover but can't find any images or info on where to buy a cover. I was wondering if you would know where I could see and maybe buy one? 

Tks


----------



## zohan (10 Aug 2008)

I think this is what he is talking about?
[broken link removed]
I was thinking of getting one myself. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Stapeler (10 Aug 2008)

zohan said:


> I think this is what he is talking about?
> [broken link removed]
> I was thinking of getting one myself. Anyone tried it?


 
This is the one I had in mind  [broken link removed]


----------



## April Raine (10 Aug 2008)

zohan said:


> I think this is what he is talking about?
> [broken link removed]
> I was thinking of getting one myself. Anyone tried it?


That dri buddi looks good anyone used it? 35% electricity of a tumble dryer seems good


----------



## PM1234 (10 Aug 2008)

I have searched the internet for reviews but can only find this one for a 'tornado dry' (basically the same thing as the dri buddi). 

[broken link removed]


I can't make up my mind if they're simply a gimmick or not. Also maybe they take up quite a bit of room? On the plus side they seem more energy efficient, although on the basis of it using a fan heater, I always thought they were notoriously high on energy. 

While the tumble dryer works fine for linens etc,  obviously can't put knits into it. I'd be very interested in any user reviews or opinions?


----------



## April Raine (10 Aug 2008)

PM1234 said:


> On the plus side they seem more energy efficient.
> I'd be very interested in any user reviews or opinions?


me too  and yes energy effiency seems good


----------



## Bronte (11 Aug 2008)

You can buy a kind of clothes rack to put up in the kitchen which you can raise and lower, very good if you have a solid fuel cooker.   I don't have a tumble dryer and dry clothes in the spare room on a clothes horse or else outside on the line.


----------



## brendanbob (25 Sep 2008)

You can now get an all weather covered clothesline installed in Ireland. Clothes dry in rainy weather naturally and cuts out using a tumble dryer. Also doubles as a gazebo. Its called "The hangout". Have one and its really good. The website is www.thehangout.ie Worth a look.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (25 Sep 2008)

well i have a small house and no space for a clothes hourse inside .no kidding.so i got my large sun unbrella and opened it up over the clothes hourse outside.works well.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2008)

brendanbob said:


> You can now get an all weather covered clothesline installed in Ireland. Clothes dry in rainy weather naturally and cuts out using a tumble dryer. Also doubles as a gazebo. Its called "The hangout". Have one and its really good. The website is www.thehangout.ie Worth a look.



Hi Brendan,

Welcome to AAM.

Can you confirm if you have any association with this website?  As this is quite an old thread with a glowing recommendation from a 1st time poster it may make AAM users suspicious.

Thanks,

Sue Ellen.


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Sep 2008)

I'd also be a little concerned about the apparent use of child labour in the construction process.


----------



## rmelly (25 Sep 2008)

I wonder what the breakdown of vertical versus diagonal rainfall is?


----------



## Celtwytch (26 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> I wonder what the breakdown of vertical versus diagonal rainfall is?


 
Was wondering that myself!  That shelter looks fine for when the rain falls vertically, but that doesn't always happen in this country


----------



## Bronte (26 Sep 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Was wondering that myself! That shelter looks fine for when the rain falls vertically, but that doesn't always happen in this country


  But surely you can adjust the roof so it's sideways?  Like you do with a parasol.


----------



## rmelly (26 Sep 2008)

Bronte said:


> But surely you can adjust the roof so it's sideways? Like you do with a parasol.


 
Based on the construction pictures, no, it isn't adjustable. Plus even if it was the clothes would still hang down vertically so you could only use the furthest 'back' part of it that was shaded - anything near the 'front' would still be subject to rain, and would just be nearer the ground.


----------



## dieter1 (26 Sep 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'd also be a little concerned about the apparent use of child labour in the construction process.


 
Thats hilarious! It does like he did a fairly good job on it, for a small lad!


----------

